# First Aquascape



## Will.P (9 Jun 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have decided to go big or go home and ordered an Evolution Aqua Aquascaper 900, part paid for by my 
fabulous partner for my birthday, I originally asked for permission to have a 600 as it is going in the lounge, 
she asked if I would prefer the 900  needless to say I jumped at the offer, it is arriving on Wednesday and I have acquired some hardscape



 


 
(500ml bottle for scale)

Thanks to Dave at Aquarium Gardens for the nice mini-landscape rock
and my LFS Fangs and Fins in Kendal for the wood.

I will keep you all updated on my progress and maybe ask for artistic guidance as this is my first aquascape.

Thanks in advance,

Will


----------



## J@mes (9 Jun 2018)

Ooh you lucky git! What a partner! Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Will.P (13 Jun 2018)

Yay, its arrived 

What a beauty it is 

I've done some playing with a layout, there will be light gravel in the foreground once complete.



 


 

Input from anyone with more experience than myself would be appreciated 

Thanks,

Will


----------



## alto (13 Jun 2018)

This is such a fantastic tank (& price!)
& your hardscape selection is well done 

In case you've not seen George Farmer's recent 90 AS video (& its follow up) 
- note the density of initial planting


----------



## Keith GH (14 Jun 2018)

Will


alto said:


> George Farmer's recent 90 AS video (& its follow up)



My only suggestion would be study that video and note the positions of all the hardscape, then have a complete rethink on your "Rocky Aquascape"

Keith


----------



## rebel (14 Jun 2018)

The answer to the question "Do you prefer 900 to 600", is always 900!!

Nice work!!


----------



## TBRO (14 Jun 2018)

Nice! I’m really impressed with my EA 900. The quality is very high. 

Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will.P (15 Jun 2018)

Thanks for the input, I have stripped the scape and started again, I like the new scape a bit better and it gets the seal of approval from my partner, here's a photo



 

I prefer the wood in this one and I will probably go with this version.

The plants I have ready to go are,
Hygrophila lancea
Cryptocoryne Lutea ´Hobbit´
Cryptocoryne Cordata
Ludwigia Palustris Red
Hygrophila Angustifolia Rubra
Microsorium Mini
Bucephalandra sp lamandau mini red
Bucephalandra sp velvet tricolor
Schismatoglottis Roseospatha
Staurogyne Repens
Ludwigia Mini Super Red
Eusteralis Stellata

Will


----------



## alto (15 Jun 2018)

I'd reduce the foreground area - unless this is your favourite aspect 

Can you post a top down view?

I like this wood better - be prepared to anchor wood with rocks initially
(I'd have the stones in place before flooding)


----------



## J@mes (15 Jun 2018)

Looking good, the stone & cabinet are a close likeness in the photos. Looking forward to seeing the progression.


----------



## Keith GH (16 Jun 2018)

Will




This is a great improvement plus 





Will.P said:


> it gets the seal of approval from my partner,


Here are two simple moves that I think will make an improvement.
Remove the LH rock this will break up the line and allow you to view your low plants a lot better
The RH rock unless its supporting that piece of DW or a smaller rock can replace it to open up so you can view your low plants.

Keith


----------



## Will.P (17 Jul 2018)

Hi all,

Apologies for the long time between posts, been problems with ISP and our line (long story)

The EA900 is fully planted, up and running, I'll upload some pics later today.

Will


----------



## Keith GH (18 Jul 2018)

I will be waiting for the posts.

Keith


----------



## Will.P (18 Jul 2018)

Here we go, one pic for now, for some reason this one taken on my phone turned out better than those taken with my camera, 


 
caught it just before lights out, 
I'm having a problem with my Hygrophila pinnatifida, there are small holes in the leaves after a few days growth, 
I managed to get a photo,


 
The leaves will fall off after a week, so many that I'm removing them from the filter inlet every morning, then theres a bit of algae here and there but not a lot, I'm thinking along the lines of getting the plants healthy and tackling the algae will be a bit easier, other than that things seem to be doing ok.


----------



## J@mes (18 Jul 2018)

Good pic, looks ace


----------



## Keith GH (19 Jul 2018)

Will

Once those rocks start to age it will look a lot better.   Its a pity you used the white substrate its very glary at the moment and as it ages it will always dirty.

Are you considering adding any plants in front of those rocks to soften the look up.

Keith


----------



## TBRO (19 Jul 2018)

Looks nice, I like the Staurogynae in the rocks. What are the test tube looking things on the left? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will.P (19 Jul 2018)

Thanks for all your comments, I am considering some plants in front of the rocks, undecided on what to go for though.

I transferred the Staurogyne repens from my old 50L shrimp setup, it has stayed nice and small, some heavy handed trimming early on helped with that.

The test tube looking things are oxydators https://www.pro-shrimp.co.uk/sochting-oxydator/8-sochting-mini-oxydator-4019056825204.html they provide extra oxygen, especially useful in the warmer months, the two I have are from smaller setups that I no longer have, I should upgrade it to the larger model as these are too small for this setup.

Cheers,

Will


----------



## TBRO (19 Jul 2018)

Cool, never heard about them before. Interesting. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

